# Page 2



## b.lindsey (Jan 8, 2008)

Here are a few more...







 Elmer's "Tiny"






Elmer's "Open Column Reversing"






 Elmer's "Beam Engine"






 PM Research #2 Engine in Bronze






 PM Research #3 Engine in Bronze


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 8, 2008)

This is the last page....personal designs or adaptations 






 Based on Elmer's "Standby" design with several design changes.






 My version of a horizontal mill engine






 A non-traditional "beam" design






 An oscillating piston valve


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jan 8, 2008)

Nice stuff! 


Eric


----------

